# l'agir (psychanalyse)



## MVM1912

Buenas tarde-noches:
  En la traducción que tengo ahora entre manos, se me ha planteado el problema de la palabra “agir / agirs” 
  Es un texto de psicoanálisis, y este término seguro que tiene una traducción muy concreta en español. Os escribo un par de párrafos para que veáis su empleo, ya sé que es un poco largo, pero me parece que hace falta
  :
   "De ce fait, leur sexualité infantile, leurs capacités transferentielles et l’élaboration de leur histoire sont bloquées, les livrant pieds et poings liés á la compulsión de repetition et a *l’agir.*"

  Pensé que podría traducirse por “acto / el acto”, pero al cabo de unas páginas me encuentro con:

              "À propos de l’acte et de *l’agir*; c’est ici que convergent toutes les questions concernant la stratégie du psychanalyste face à ces limites que sont les psychoses, les troubles narcissiques et caractériels, les addictions […]" 


  Más adelante:
  "Le recours à *l’agir* se produit chaque fois que la pression traumatique est trop forte pour être traitée par la parole ou par l’imaginaire […]"

  Y después:
  "Aussi, pour que cette regresión et ces mécanismes solitaries au coût économique élévé ne fassent pas le jeu de la pulsion de mort, l’analyste doit viser à attirer *ces agirs* dans le cadre et l’ “arène du transfert” [...]"


He pensado también el "actuación", pero he buscado en google "recours à l'agir" [187 entradas] y "rescurso a la actuación" [2 entradas]. Me temo que no son equivalentes


  ¿Alguno de vosotros que conozca la terminología psicoanalítica puede ayudarme?
  Muchas gracias.


----------



## Víctor Pérez

Al parecer, es una terminología más frecuente en español que en francés: el actuar.


----------



## MVM1912

Gracias, Victor



Víctor Pérez said:


> Al parecer, es una terminología más frecuente en español que en francés: el actuar.



El problema es que he visto que "actuar" se traduce en francés como "mise en acte" y no me atrevo a considerar equivalentes "mise en acte" y "agir".


----------



## totor

MVM1912 said:


> El problema es que he visto que "actuar" se traduce en francés como "mise en acte" y no me atrevo a considerar equivalentes "mise en acte" y "agir".



Esto que dices es cierto, MVM, "mise en acte" es la traducción francesa del alemán Agieren, y su traducción española es "actuar".

En consecuencia, no conviene traducirlo igual.

Si bien no hay una traducción canónica de "l'agir" (que yo sepa), yo me inclinaría por traducirlo por "actuación", con el agregado de [_l'agir_] en su primera aparición.

Pero espera otras opciones.


----------



## Mirelia

La solución más adecuada me parece la de Totor, o sea, "actuación", pero con algunas salvedades para el contexto planteado.

Previamente, es importante tener en cuenta que en psicoanálisis (sobre todo a partir de Lacan), no es lo mismo "acto" que "acción", "actuación", "acting out", etc. Por otra parte, cada una de estas nociones tiene su denominación propia en francés, salvo, por supuesto, "acting out", que se mantiene.

En cuanto a los fragmentos que se transcriben, pueden dar lugar a confusión en la medida en que califica de "agirs" tanto a los provenientes del analista como a los efectuados por el paciente. Por ejemplo, en "À propos de l’acte et de *l’agir*; c’est ici que convergent toutes les questions concernant la stratégie du psychanalyste face à ces limites que sont les psychoses, les troubles narcissiques et caractériels, les addictions […]", entiendo que ambos, "acte" y "agir" son puestos del lado del psicoanalista. Pero justamente por eso sería un error traducir aquí "agir" por "actuación". Otro caso similar es el de "Le recours à *l’agir* se produit chaque fois que la pression traumatique est trop forte pour être traitée par la parole ou par l’imaginaire […]", puesto que también aquí el "agir" es del psicoanalista. 
En cambio, en las primera y cuarta citas, el "agir" está del lado del paciente, y ahí sí correspondería "actuación". 

¿Qué hacer entonces con los "agirs" del analista? (desde el punto de vista de la traducción, claro...). Es problemático. De hecho, a lo que el autor parece referirse es a lo que muchas veces se denomina "intervenciones en lo real". Como solución de compromiso, quizá, aquí sí podría intentarse "el actuar" (eludiendo cualquier plural, lógicamente). Para el caso de que el sintagma "intervenciones en lo real" resulte forzado lingüísticamente hablando.

Bueno, disculpen la perorata, pero el problema que plantea MVM es sin duda complejo.


----------



## totor

Como ya nos tenés acostumbrados, Mirelia, tu post es un compendio de sabiduría.

En mi humilde opinión, yo especificaría (insisto) la aclaración de [_l'agir_], y específicamente en los puntos que vos señalás.


----------



## MVM1912

Gracias, Mirelia y gracias totor. 
Ha sido estupendo el mensaje tan detallado. Utilizaré "actuación" [_l'agir_]; **** El inglés no nos sirve en este foro. Martine (Mod...)
¿seguís pensando que "actuación" es la traducción más adecuada o, al menos, la menos arriesgada?


----------



## Mirelia

MVM:

Lo que aclaré es que "actuación" va sólo para los "agirs" de los pacientes. Llamar "actuación" a un "agir" del analista es descabellado. Pero tú eres dueño de tu traducción. 
En cuanto a "acting", lo mismo. Se puede usar, pero de ninguna manera para el "agir" del analista!

Ah, en los casos de tu texto que mencioné, en todo caso "acting", si te gusta, pero jamás "acting out", que es otra cosa.

En fin, son opiniones personales. Las mías, quizá, sustentadas en más de 30 años de traducir psicoanálisis (y de ejercerlo, por qué no). Pero como no he dado aquí mi nombre ni tú el tuyo, quizá habría que ver quién tiene mejores fundamentos. ¡Misterio! En todo caso, reitero que se trata de "tu" traducción. Nosotros sólo tratamos de colaborar. Y espero haberte sido útil.


----------



## MVM1912

Uf, Mirelia, quizá no me haya expresado bien. Tu mensaje me ha sido de grandísima ayuda y he entendido perfectamente que tengo que diferenciar si se refiere al analista o al paciente.

Nada de misterio, tú sin duda tienes infinitamente más fundamento que yo, que he hecho todavía pocas traducciones de psicoanálisis (mi especialidad va por otro lado) y, desde luego, no he ejercido esa profesión.

Te reitero mi agradecimiento porque me has ayudado muchísimo y tengo muy en cuenta tu aportación.


----------



## Mirelia

Oh, MVM, ¿me mostré ofuscada? Si fue así, lo siento mucho y pido disculpas. Creo que la razón -aparte de un domingo complicado- fue cierta reiteración en algunas discusiones, y que me pareció observar en tu post anterior (evidentemente estuve equivocada), de alguna ligereza en la lectura de las intervenciones. Que parece que se leen por la mitad, o algo así. Y entonces se sacan conclusiones distintas de lo que se quiso decir.

Te reitero mis disculpas, y me alegro de haberte sido útil.


----------



## Víctor Pérez

Muy instructivo todo. Gracias.

Pero digo yo -sin ánimo de querer remover el dedo en la llaga- a qué se refieren pues todos estos "actuares".


----------



## totor

Víctor Pérez said:


> a qué se refieren pues todos estos "actuares".



Pues son 1920 apariciones, Víctor, ¿quieres que los veamos uno por uno?


----------



## Víctor Pérez

totor said:


> Pues son 1920 apariciones, Víctor, ¿quieres que los veamos uno por uno?


 
¡Jaja! ¡Muy oportuno, *Totor*! Es que, a veces, parezco de torpe....

Quería decir, que cómo puede ser que ninguno de vosotros hayáis mencionado ni una sola vez la posibilidad de que* l'agir* pueda ser *el actuar* cuando, en efecto, *Totor*, en la red aparece 1920 veces....


----------



## totor

En parte, la respuesta a tu pregunta está en los posts # 3, 4, y 5.

Pero en muchas de esas apariciones se habla de "l'agir" del paciente, que de hecho es lo que puede traducirse por "actuación": por ejemplo "el actuar depresivo".

Por supuesto no las vi "una por una", pero sí he visto que muchas otras son una traducción precisamente del francés, y no una versión original del español, y en otras más "actuar" está tomado en función de infinitivo y en conjunción con otros infinitivos: "el pensar y el actuar", "el actuar y el crear".


----------



## Víctor Pérez

Gracias por tu tiempo, amigo *Totor* (¡cuánto me alegro a veces de no ser traductor...!).


----------



## totor

Víctor Pérez said:


> ¡cuánto me alegro a veces de no ser traductor...!




​


----------



## Mirelia

Acabo de ver las últimas intervenciones de los dos Víctor (bah, uno escudado en su nick), que me resultaron de lo más divertidas. Pero no sólo divertidas.
Por ejemplo, la pregunta de V. Pérez me parece lógica, oportuna, pero, tanto como eso, muy difícil de responder. 
Pues si queremos ser rigurosos, se nos plantea un problema: ¿de qué rigor se trata? ¿Lingüístico? ¿Psicoanalítico? ¿O quizá, por qué no, del "rigor" de alguna otra disciplina "psi" (que abundan) en la que las palabras son iguales y los conceptos que hay detrás muy diferentes?

De alguna manera, tienes razón: ¿por qué no llamarle "actuar" al "agir"? Aun si nos restringimos al campo del psicoanálisis, el verbo se usa, sin duda. El problema está en el establecimiento de una nomenclatura, según las lenguas. Toda ciencia o disciplina la requiere, es inevitable. Pero sería imposible (y más que improbable que yo lo lograra) simplificarlo aquí todo y despachar en dos líneas lo que fue una decantación de nociones teóricas, de prácticas clínicas y de lenguas que ya lleva más de 100 años de movimiento.

Tienes razón, V. Pérez, ¡te has salvado de ser traductor! Aunque en fin, tiene su costado más que atractivo. Por algo estás en el foro...


----------



## totor

Mirelia said:


> Tienes razón, V. Pérez, ¡te has salvado de ser traductor! Aunque en fin, tiene su costado más que atractivo. Por algo estás en el foro...




​


----------



## totor

Mirelia said:


> ¿Qué hacer entonces con los "agirs" del analista?


Tal vez podría hablarse de los 'procederes' del analista.


----------



## MVM1912

¡Y pensar que esta conversación empezó hace 6 años!
Totor, ¿sigues desde entonces soñando con "les agirs" o es que ha vuelto a hacer acto de presencia? ;-)
Ya estoy muy perdida, pero "procederes", desde el punto de vista lingüístico, parece una muy buena opción. ¿Y desde el punto de vista del lenguaje psicoanalítico?
Mirelia, tu opinión es importante.
Abrazos


----------



## totor

Ha vuelto a hacer acto de presencia, NVM (pero referido al paciente).

Un saludito.


----------

